# my golf slicing habit



## hit-it (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know what else to do to solve my golf slicing problem. I know that I could have been better if I could just get rid of this bad habit. I'm already taking golf lessons, and I'm also reading David Nevogt's book entitled "The Simple Golf SWing," especially about curing golf slices. If you have other tips, I'd gladly appreciate it.


----------



## mandonko (Oct 1, 2006)

What are you slicing?? a driver or irons?

To cure a slice a correct setup is needed so try not to change your swing or putting your wrists into it because that wont work. Try putting your right foot slightly lower than your left and make sure the ball is not too close to your right foot (ball must be just off centre towards the left foot).

What helped me was not the above but the way i gripped the club, for iron shots try grip the club lower and position yourself to a distance that feels right and bend your knees a little more this helped me loads Btw!!

Craig

Also when teeing off try tee ur ball higher because backspin counters side spin.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

This is going to sound totally wrong and not at all the right way to fix it but it worked for me, I had a horrible slice, absolutely horrid. I got tired of it and one day figured, screw it I'm gonna rotate my club in my hand to the left about 35 degrees, and BAM straight as an arrow and far as hell. I've been doing it for a while now and every shot goes totally straight and I drive about 250 yards on an average day, so far my best drive has been about 310. all I can say is I don't care how wrong it may seem it worked for me and every player has their own swing right!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sometimes two negatives can be a positive!


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

hit-it said:


> I don't know what else to do to solve my golf slicing problem. I know that I could have been better if I could just get rid of this bad habit. I'm already taking golf lessons, and I'm also reading David Nevogt's book entitled "The Simple Golf SWing," especially about curing golf slices. If you have other tips, I'd gladly appreciate it.


I practice my swing all of the time as a beginner, both with conventional clubs and my hinged clubs. I will go in slow motion with takeback, transition with the hips and the arms follow. I now have a feel where my hands need to return back to where they where in relation at SETUP. If my right hand does not return to that position for me, the club face is open hence the slice. I have to consciously focus on two things when just rehearsing: 1) Maintain spine angle or I will hit it fat 2) Rotate my right hand back to 'Home Base'.

Lastly, Swing tempo must be smooth. Any hesitation will change the plane and every fundamental will cause the swing to become unsuccessful.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

hit-it said:


> I don't know what else to do to solve my golf slicing problem. I know that I could have been better if I could just get rid of this bad habit. I'm already taking golf lessons, and I'm also reading David Nevogt's book entitled "The Simple Golf SWing," especially about curing golf slices. If you have other tips, I'd gladly appreciate it.


Fixing a slice occurs with one simply rule, swing from the inside (in to out).
My simple drill which fixes any slice I have....

First, you should not sway your hips and your head should have no lateral movement. Video your swing from behind.

Second, I put a tee in the ground about 8 inches behind the ball (6 inches for iron, 8-10 inches for driver). The far edge of the ball is inline with the tee so the ball is just inside.

Your take back should be inside the tee and you should hit the ball sold without touching the tee. If you hit the tee your swing is too upright and you are swinging out to in, and with a open face to compensate there's you slice.

My best picture of the setup...


- - - - - - - - - - X - - - - - - - (X = the tee)
 (the ball)

L (left foot) R (right foot)

Start with a 50% swing until you get it right.. 

Then 90%.. never practice with 100%.. no need to.

Twisting around the spine while keeping your weight inside your feet will keep your swing in to out. Also be sure to complete the take away.. get your left shoulder under your chin. Over do it a few times.


----------

